# My (now) ex boyfriend and father of my daughter cheated...



## kathysweets (Mar 26, 2011)

[SIZE=10pt]I and my ex were together for 3 years. During the first 2yrs we were happy, loving and I knew it was forever. A few mths after we had been together for 2yrs. I became pregnant with our first and in the beginning it was scary. But excitement came and we both were ready for the baby to get here. I started noticing changes with him when I was around 3 mths prego. He wasn't showing interest in me or the baby and I started to wonder if it was another woman. My family came to me a few weeks later and told me that he was seeing another woman and they spotted him with her numerous times. I was devastated and stressed. He came back and asked for forgiveness and I took him back. He was sweet and beside me for awhile but I still noticed some changes in him. But for the sake of my unborn I didn't want to stress about it. As time passed he became detached, he wasn't into none of the pregnancy firsts like (baby's first kick, movement, heartbeat or gender.) When I went in labor he wasn't excited or showed interest. He didn't stay in the hospital with me after the baby was born. When my little girl was around 2 mths, he came to me and told he was with someone else. And he and the woman had been together most of my pregnancy. And he said that was who he wanted to be with. My little girl is 6mths now and it still hurts. He wasn't there for me during my pregnancy and left me and the baby hanging afterwards. To this day, he will not talk to me and does little for our baby girl. Part of me is still with him for some reason, even when I know I'm better off without him.[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 26, 2011)

God hears the cries of the oppressed woman, and the mother who is in pain over her child. It's extremely hard for you right now, but let your child be your motivation to get better. If he doesn't want to be in his child's life then let the men in your family step in and be that male energy in her life. Take him to court and force him to take care of her at least financially because he may try to run, so while you know he's close by get him in the system.

And most of all, don't be vindictive or harbour any hate for him. You don't want any bad karma. Everything you do that includes him, should be what is best for your child. Be open and honest with her about your relationship and why he's not there (when she's old enough to understand). All in all, focus on what's best for you and your child. It makes no sense crying over a man who doesn't want you both.

I hate stories like this because they hit close to home. Too many men like to do this, and the women in their lives lead them to think it's acceptable. It saddens and pisses me off every time. Be strong lady, for you and your little girl.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 26, 2011)

My husband and I split up when my son was two.

When your man left you when you needed him most - and you took him back - then he'll think he can walk in and out of your life whenever he sees fit. You took him back once, so he knows you will always take him back (whether this is true or not).

What is important is that you maintain good terms with him, let him have his entitled access to his baby, and start getting court ordered child support.


----------



## kathysweets (Mar 26, 2011)

It's been hard and I know this story is being told all over the world. Now I know what it feels like to be in love with a person who broke your heart. I did take the next step, and now the court ordered him to support my daughter. He was upset about that and is taking it out on my daughter, and she doesn't know him if she sees him. But it's his loss, because thats time he can never get back. I haven't completely gotten over him or our situation, but it's a process and i'm taking it a day at a time. I just hope i'm not too bitter when mr right approaches me.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that he is taking it on your daughter although he should have been more responsible in supporting what is his.  I've always believed that 1 parent as long as he/she can provide stability for the child is plenty.  2 unstable parents are far worst than 1 stable one.  I'm sure you and your daughter are better off without him.  I have a friend with a similar situation and for her daughter not to see her father makes her better off.  She doesn't need to know what he is truly like.


----------



## jessica33 (Nov 17, 2013)

I know how u feel cause that's how I felt my husband had a kid with someone else before me and during our relationship we got prego 3 months into it and he wasn't excited like I was he would always tell me I don't want another kid and seen's that I have always reminded him how lucky he is to have gotten another chance to have his own family


----------

